# Where to buy Maxima parts online



## golfmore (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm looking for a good place to buy some parts for a Maxima. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

forums.maxima.org

go to the 3rd gen forum, and read through the stickies at the top. there's about a zillion links to various parts places in it.


----------



## golfmore (Feb 20, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> forums.maxima.org
> 
> go to the 3rd gen forum, and read through the stickies at the top. there's about a zillion links to various parts places in it.



Thanks for the help. 
I'm looking for an anttena mast.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

ahh.. that's an easy one.

any of the dealers listed in the FAQ pages will be great for that.
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=126113

Courtesy Nissan is one of the places I buy my stuff.. 800-527-1909
as for kaleb.. he probably has the part # for the antenna mast memorized. they're about $15 if I remember correctly.


----------



## golfmore (Feb 20, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> ahh.. that's an easy one.
> 
> any of the dealers listed in the FAQ pages will be great for that.
> http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=126113
> ...



They're $27 from him. Plush shipping.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

wouldn't surprise me... maybe I've slept too many times since then.. don't remember now.


----------

